
Ask HN: How can a non-degree programmer show their skill? - mkirklions
I&#x27;m a Chemical Engineer by degree, but Ive been programming since I was 17. 10 years later, I have a full stack app, playstore apps, etc...<p>If I have an opportunity for an interview, I can prove my abilities, but even my internal company hiring wont interview me because I dont have a degree in electrical&#x2F;computer engineering.<p>Any idea how I can build a resume that shows my programming experience rather than my past work experience?
======
justherefortart
Build a side project demonstrating use of all the skills you have obtained.

That's the easiest way. I've worked with about 5-6 people with Chemistry
degress (Undergrad, Master's, & PhD) that ended up in software development. So
you shouldn't have a worry, just hit all the bullet points.

Find 10 jobs you're interested in, look at their skill requests (required &
preferred). Make a list of those skills and for the top 10 make sure you've
got them understood as to the best of your ability.

Good luck!

~~~
mkirklions
I have this ready to go, and I know I can show my abilities in person/over the
phone. I even mention the name of my apps on my resume.

But getting that first interview seems hard since they are looking for the
degree.

~~~
justherefortart
You have a degree, and a difficult one at that. If an employer can't see that
you have the skills regardless to your "proper" degree, you likely don't want
to work there.

Talk to recruiters as well, they can sometimes skip the bullshit.

You'll just have to tough through it until you get your first practical
experience, then it likely won't ever cause you an issue again.

~~~
mkirklions
Your right, I did have some success with a recruiter. And I also believe that
if a process does not allow flexibility, they arent a company worth working
for.

Still looking for resume tips btw. But will be making more attempts through
recruiters.

~~~
justherefortart
For a resume tip, all I have on mine are these sections

Experience, Education, Skills, Detailed Experience, and Other Experience
(foreign languages).

For yours I'd order it based on what you're trying to sell, which are your
skills. So

Name / Contact info

Skills (specific languages, environments, OSes, other tools/frameworks)

Experience (list your projects here as well)

Education just put something like: B.S. Chemistry University of Wherever
UniTownHere

Detailed Experience (elaborate like crazy since your resume isn't long)

Other Experience (things you do that are interesting in your opinion)

Oh, if you can also write a good generic cover letter you can update per
application. This will show your good communication skills and show your
desire to work in this industry, it's your chance to sell yourself. Be concise
but let them know you'll give it your all to make both the company and
yourself successful.

Good luck! I'm sure it will work out.

